# Merrills or Keens???? Waterproof/resistant footware pole



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

OK, the time has come that I don't want to spend another year with soggy feet..... and for the time of year when my water sandals just won't do, what brand do you suggest and why? What hold up the longest..... Below the ankle, please!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

I have 2 pairs of hiking boots/shoes which are truly waterproof, Montrail from REI and Danner


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I totally adore Keens. You can go in muck if you have to or in the water. I get them on eBay or Amazon a lot cheaper but do not go 1/2 size down. They are also cool in the summer. I can't stand to have hot feet.
I have winter hiking ones too, good to -25F that I also use for training but you won't see me out there at those temps.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

I haven't tried Merrill yet but have had this pair of Keen waterproof hiking shoes for over a year, through last year's training/test season, I snowshoed in them this winter, they are waterproof and other than puppies chewing off the shoestring tab thing, don't show much wear yet. I got them on sale at Sierra Trading Post pretty reasonable, Nancy is right, don't order down at all in size though.


----------



## MC Boulais (Feb 22, 2005)

I had a pair of Keens and they didn't last a whole season. I bought a pair of Merrels for the warm days and could not be happier.


----------



## Fowl Play WA (Sep 16, 2008)

I wanted to vote for both. I have a pair of Keens that I have worn nearly every day for 2 summers and they're still one of my favorite shoes. I also have a pair of Merrill shoes that I dearly love. My Keens are the water shoe type, while my Merrill's are like running/hiking shoes, but both are comfy enough for me to wear all day, even though I hate wearing shoes. I like to go bare footed.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Susan,

Cabela's sells a Merrills slip-on under their label, goretex-lined at $89. It clearly states on the webpage "by Merrill". I'm in my 2nd pair but still use the 1st pair after about 2 1/2 yrs of field use. It may not meet your style stds but they are comfortable and keep your feet dry.


----------

